# I've fallen in Love...



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Very cool! So happy for you.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

It's so nice to have that moment of connection with an animal, especially a horse. Very happy for you to have worked through your issues with him to have the horse you've fallen in love with


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm beaming right now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

